# UK to SA urgent advice needed!!



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey there,

My fiance may be getting removed back to SA (where he was born), and I've been told I have to write a letter detailing why they can't send us there. I say "us", as there is no way on this earth I'm leaving him!

I've got a lot of stuff written already, but wanted to know what I can expect from moving to SA? I've lived in the UK all my life, we were planning on getting married here, having children here, basically staying here!! No offence to anyone in SA, but I really don't want to bring my kids up there, especially if I'm not comfortable with moving there in the first place!

A bit about me to help with the advice - I'm not qualified in anything, I can't drive, don't speak any language other than English, I have a few major allergies (healthcare is one of my concerns!), and basically need to get all of that in a format that I can present to the UK Home Office.

Anyone willing to hellp someone out of their depth?! :confused2:

Pretty please with cherries on top.........? 

Vaughn x


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaughn said:


> Hey there,
> 
> My fiance may be getting removed back to SA (where he was born), and I've been told I have to write a letter detailing why they can't send us there. I say "us", as there is no way on this earth I'm leaving him!
> 
> ...


Who wants to "move" him to South Africa?

Surely not the SA government?


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

No, the UK home office may make him leave. He gets out the British Army next February, and has been told there's a chance he'll have to leave the UK when he does.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Vaughn, if you say you cant imagine your life without this man why dont you just get married? I guess if you do that he'll be able to get residency (even if it's just a temporary residency) and stay in the UK.
May I ask you a question as well? My husband was in the British army too and he told me that if he'd completed 5 years of service (which he didnt) he'd have gotten a British passport (=citizenship). Or things have changed recently and that's not the case any more?


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey Concord,

We're getting married in January, but have been told it probably won't help much. I'm hoping it will, but am trying to prepare for the worst!! I'd like an honest opinion on what it'll be like for me in SA, rather than me reading horror stories!

In answer to your question: I think, now, it's four years service for a British passport - if only he'd held on a little bit longer!

X


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaughn said:


> Hey Concord,
> 
> We're getting married in January, but have been told it probably won't help much. I'm hoping it will, but am trying to prepare for the worst!! I'd like an honest opinion on what it'll be like for me in SA, rather than me reading horror stories!
> 
> ...


I live in South Africa and have no horror stories to report.
Oh yes, crime is rife in many areas, but I have not been affected by "violent" crime (yet ....)

Have had a car stolen and one burglary ( had two burglaries and one attempted burglary in 11 years whilst living in the UK)

I suppose it all depends on where you live etc.

If my memory serves me correctly, one has to work in the UK for five years in order to apply for PR and another year for citizenship. ( 6 years in total)


Perhaps you should pose your question on the Britain forum?


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Johanna said:


> I live in South Africa and have no horror stories to report.
> Oh yes, crime is rife in many areas, but I have not been affected by "violent" crime (yet ....)
> 
> Have had a car stolen and one burglary ( had two burglaries and one attempted burglary in 11 years whilst living in the UK)
> ...


Thanks Johanna, I'll post it in there too. Sorry if this wasn't the best place to post it, I assumed this was where advice was given for people moving to SA?! Maybe I should have kept the letter bit separate from the "how will I find SA bit"! :/ 

With the British Army, you have to have 4 years service before you can apply for your passport, (and leave to remain), not sure about everyone else! 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaughn said:


> Thanks Johanna, I'll post it in there too. Sorry if this wasn't the best place to post it, I assumed this was where advice was given for people moving to SA?! Maybe I should have kept the letter bit separate from the "how will I find SA bit"! :/
> 
> With the British Army, you have to have 4 years service before you can apply for your passport, (and leave to remain), not sure about everyone else!
> 
> Thanks again!!


I have given you my bit of information regarding South Africa.
~others may have had different experiences.

I live in the Western Cape, we have the sea, the mountains, the space, great summers ... but very cold and often very wet winters!

As I said, I have not really been affected by crime.

Poverty here is totally different to poverty in the UK.

Why do you not visit the country and see for yourself?

You will need a work permit to work here .... if you want to come over as a spouse, prepare for lots and lots of paperwork and red tape!


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Johanna said:


> I have given you my bit of information regarding South Africa.
> ~others may have had different experiences.
> 
> I live in the Western Cape, we have the sea, the mountains, the space, great summers ... but very cold and often very wet winters!
> ...


Thanks!

I would visit before moving, but with him being in the army, I'd have to go on my own - something I really don't want to do! Haha!

How difficult do you think it would be to get a work permit? I've just spoken to him on the phone, and looks like we won't have time to have the wedding in January as we'd planned!  Would it be worth me going to the SA consulate here in London and asking them?!

I really have no idea what I'm doing!! Haha 

Thanks for all your help - you rock!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaughn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I would visit before moving, but with him being in the army, I'd have to go on my own - something I really don't want to do! Haha!
> 
> ...


Unemployment is something like 25%

What type of work do you do?

Are you on the skills shortage list?

Almost impossible to get a work permit. Like the UK, you will need a work offer etc.

I can see you have no idea what you are doing.

Visit the people in London.


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't looked at the skills list, but I'm not properly qualified in anything - without that bit of paper, I'm basically useless! Haha!

I'll try and get an appointment with the consulate then, a job offer would be pointless as I don't know if/when we're going. 

I have a feeling this is going to be harder than I thought........!!

Thank god for you!


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Please, don't be fooled by any one telling you it won't matter if you as a UK citizen wishes to marry your partner. He will be entitled to at least residency status i.e. indefinite leave to remain. Given that he has been in the British army, this will be a decided advantage. Get yourself a good immigation lawyer to manage your case. I have considerable expertise in UK immigration and provided your partner is someone of good character, it should be no problem getting him residency status on in the longer term citizenship.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with *Jem62*. And here is the reason.

I can tell you the latest "horror" story about SA. A famous South African boxer was shot in a restaraunt where he and his family were celebrating someone's birthday. Why is it a "horror" story to me? You can say it might happen in any country?. But the thing is that he was not let in a private hospital because he didnt have a private medical insurance. He was brought to another hospital, then again to another one and he finally died...

*Vaughn*, why should this concern you personally? You mentioned that you have a few major allergies so my guess is that you'll have to buy not a cheap medical insurance because a cheap and basic one covers only emergencies (let other people correct me if I'm wrong but my husband says if you have a basic med. insurance you have to pay extra every time you go to visit a doctor).
Again based on your previous posts I assume it wont be so easy for you to find a well-paid job in SA since you're not qualified in anything. I guess we can say the same about your future husband - since he's in the army I guess he's not qualified either... So think yourself... (if you'll be able to pay for expensive med. insurance and have enough money to live in SA). I know a lot of people on this forum say about high living standards in SA but most of those people get good money being qualified engineers, doctors, IT specialists or simply having UK pension... Will both of you be able to find jobs like that?


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Concord - Nope, it's very doubtful that we'll get well paid jobs, neither of us are classed as "skilled" workers - unless you count art as a skill. The medical side of it is a big worry for me, as I generally visit the doctor at least twice a month, maybe more. (Ongoing health issues). I'm very well looked after here in the UK, and occasionally I do have to pay for prescriptions etc, but I know I'd never be able to afford it if I had to pay for it all.

Edit: Thanks to you both for your help and advice, I'll look into the immigration side for him, but at the moment it looks like we'll have no choice but to go to SA - I'll just have to NOT get ill!!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

concord said:


> I agree with *Jem62*. And here is the reason.
> You can say it might happen in any country?. But the thing is that he was not let in a private hospital because he didnt have a private medical insurance. He was brought to another hospital, then again to another one and he finally died...



Just to put the record straight, he was not refused treatment by a private hospital.


Corrie Sanders treatment refusal claims untrue - Men's Lifestyle, Sports, Health, Fashion Tips & Business Network | Destiny Man


Depending on the type of allergies Vaughn, you can buy antihistamines at reasonable prices, for example Cetirizine will cost about R60.00 for 30 tablets. One is not allowed to buy so many in the UK and you can even buy fexofenadine over the counter.


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Just to put the record straight, he was not refused treatment by a private hospital.
> 
> Corrie Sanders treatment refusal claims untrue - Men's Lifestyle, Sports, Health, Fashion Tips & Business Network | Destiny Man
> 
> Depending on the type of allergies Vaughn, you can buy antihistamines at reasonable prices, for example Cetirizine will cost about R60.00 for 30 tablets. One is not allowed to buy so many in the UK and you can even buy fexofenadine over the counter.


Thanks Johanna, I'll have a look at the ingredients for Cetirizine - I'm allergic to some of the stuff in allergy pills, go figure! It may be that I'll find it cheaper to come over to the UK once every 2 months for my treatments, rather than getting treated in SA. I'll have to have a proper look into it though - can you recommend a site to look at for medical plans etc?

I have to say, you've all been amazing with your advice, and patience, I'm so glad I found this forum!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaughn said:


> Thanks Johanna, I'll have a look at the ingredients for Cetirizine - I'm allergic to some of the stuff in allergy pills, go figure! It may be that I'll find it cheaper to come over to the UK once every 2 months for my treatments, rather than getting treated in SA. I'll have to have a proper look into it though - can you recommend a site to look at for medical plans etc?
> 
> I have to say, you've all been amazing with your advice, and patience, I'm so glad I found this forum!!


Cetirizine is the active ingredient of Zyrtec.

Fexofenadine is the active ingredient of Telfast


Website for medical aids :
Medical Aids South Africa | Compare online | Get medical aid quotes


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Cetirizine is the active ingredient of Zyrtec.
> 
> Fexofenadine is the active ingredient of Telfast
> 
> ...


Ah, that's awesome!!! Thanks so much 

You legend!!


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Just to put the record straight, he was not refused treatment by a private hospital.
> Corrie Sanders treatment refusal claims untrue - Men's Lifestyle, Sports, Health, Fashion Tips & Business Network | Destiny Man.


Well, let's wait till they finally find out thr truth because this link's article says that "claims MIGHT not be true", it doesnt state 100% that Saunders wasnt turned down.

I just think that Vaughn and her boyfriend have to fight for him to be able to stay in the UK. I remind everybody that in the very first post she said she doesnt want to move to SA, both she and her boyfriend want to live in the UK so what's the point to try to "persuade" them.
Vaughn, together with medical insurance prices comparison check the rest about SA which is salaries for people who arent skilled workers, cost of rent, cars, food, mobile and Internet services, petrol etc.
Then make your decision whether to move here or pay to an immigration lawyer to help you in the UK.


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Concord,

I'll definitely look into everything you've suggested, although i'm not sure we can afford a lawyer, so will have to do our best!

Hopefully the letter I've written will go some way to securing him residency of some kind, even if its just for 2 years!

Thanks again


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

You're welcome! I hope that everything will work out for two of you (and maybe other people on the British part of the forum will give you a piece of better advise than we did here). Good luck!


----------



## JohnPier (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, the British forum could help more. I found my immigration information in a booklet I bought online at the Immigration South Africa site - very helpful and I didn't have to pay any consultants. That and the forums got me over to Saffaland fine and dandy.


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.



Best wishes

Chris


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Prior to coming over here last year i found that contacting the SA consulate in the UK was a waste of time, they didn't want to know. In stead i phoned the immigration dept in Paarl, SA from whom i got all the information i needed and they were very helpful.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

concord said:


> Vaughn, if you say you cant imagine your life without this man why dont you just get married? I guess if you do that he'll be able to get residency (even if it's just a temporary residency) and stay in the UK.
> May I ask you a question as well? My husband was in the British army too and he told me that if he'd completed 5 years of service (which he didnt) he'd have gotten a British passport (=citizenship). Or things have changed recently and that's not the case any more?


Unfortunately, living in the UK with a foreign national is far different than in South Africa.
My wife is a SA national and being married to me, a British citizen, means absolutely nothing and entitles her to nothing over in the UK. Going for a holiday is about all we can expect. Bit different here where i was welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, I have lived in SA only 10 weeks, but I can tell you if you do not drive you will find it a very hard country to live in! There is no safe public transportation for you to use and you cannot walk any where, not in JoBurg anyway. As for your health issues, you would need Medical Aid and most won't cover existing conditions unless you pay a very high premium.

I am here because my partner is South African and due to personal reasons he had to move back here from the UK and I could not live without him. I love the weather and we have some fantastic friends here but it is a very different lifestyle. You have to be on guard and aware of your surroundings at all times. 

We have many friends and family here who have been subjected to crimes mainly hijackings and cars being broken into. The bars on your windows, metal gates on your doors, armed response house alarm, electric gate etc do take a lot of getting used to especially after living in the countryside in England my whole life!


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Sara-J said:


> Hi, I have lived in SA only 10 weeks, but I can tell you if you do not drive you will find it a very hard country to live in! There is no safe public transportation for you to use and you cannot walk any where, not in JoBurg anyway. As for your health issues, you would need Medical Aid and most won't cover existing conditions unless you pay a very high premium.


 You can't imagine how I understand you!!! That's what I miss the most - taking long walks whenever I want. Since we have just one car which my husband takes to go to his work I'm stuck in 4 walls for 5-6 days a week. So I can't just hop on a bus to go and see somebody or to go to shops like I used to do back home.


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, that certainly must be hard work and boring on your own all day. I hope you at least have a garden to enjoy the sunshine in (although maybe not todays' weather)!


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Sara-J said:


> Wow, that certainly must be hard work and boring on your own all day. I hope you at least have a garden to enjoy the sunshine in (although maybe not todays' weather)!


 We don't have a garden coz we live in a complex of flats. But at least I have a beautiful ocean view which I can admire from our big window!


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Woohooo just had a call saying my Life Partner Permit has been approved!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey guys!

I've been off of here for a while, so firstly, congrats to Sara-J!! 

Well, looks like we will be moving to SA, even after all our hard work trying to stay in the UK. 

It's not what I want, but you sometime have to do things you don't want to do!

We'll probably be staying with his sister in P.E to start with - anyone know what it's like there?!

Also, as I have less than a month to pack my life up, any advice on what the essentials are that I should bring in my suitcase? Other than clothes.......!!!! (Any suggestions for a decent shipping company would be appreciated too!)

Thanks for all your help so far, it means a lot!!

X


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey congrats. I just wanted to say that it just depends on where you stay. I would imagine joburg being less than ideal when it comes to safety. But I can tell you Cape town is more hospitable and safe. I have never had to worry when moving around. Its only certain areas. But if I were to find out that you have been mugged in those areas, I would ask you were doing there in the first place


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Vaughn said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've been off of here for a while, so firstly, congrats to Sara-J!!
> 
> ...


Hi, is P.E Pretoria? I know Highveld Centurion a bit and that seems like a nice enough place. I had a month to pack up my life, work my notice etc also. I used South African Removals and had no problems at all. I only brought clothes, toiletries and photographs with me. Although I am not a sentimental person so I don't keep lots of bits and bobs. Toiletries I really stock up on all my favourite brands and I like to also use the same products and they're really expensive over here! My partner laughed and said I shall have to give in one day and pay SA prices but ive been here 3 months and still surviving on what I brought over with me haha


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Vaughn said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've been off of here for a while, so firstly, congrats to Sara-J!!
> 
> ...


Haven't spent alot of time in Port Elizabeth but it is not the most exciting place in SA. The wind drove me nuts though, it is definitely not called 'the windy city' for nothing. But lots of people think it is a nice place so my advise is to try it out and see how you feel. We live in Joburg and love it but a lot of people would not chose that as their place to live. Each to their own as they say.


----------

